# Barbie! i fixed the links :]



## xsparkage (Feb 14, 2007)

sorry guys! my photobucket decided it hated me- heres my haul :]






































































:]


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 14, 2007)

Great haul.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

fab haul!!! enjoy!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn girl ur haul is amazing...U bought everything from the collection!!! Love it!!! And I love ur avatar!!! So cute


----------



## juli (Feb 14, 2007)

Very very nice haul!


----------



## macface (Feb 14, 2007)

cool haul thanx for sharing.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 14, 2007)

Droooools......... nice haul


----------



## Janice (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks so much for reposting these, they are really GREAT pictures of this collection.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Feb 14, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## umm_7amoody (Feb 14, 2007)

nice haul 

i cant wait tell we got da collection here in march in UAE


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 14, 2007)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fantastic photos.


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 14, 2007)

wow great pics, you're so lucky!!

must have been expensive though!!


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linziP123* 

 
_wow great pics, you're so lucky!!

must have been expensive though!!_

 
i think total, with all that, the tshirt, the minibag and the barbie, i spend $290 hahah :] good thing i have that beautiful procard otherwise id be in even more trouble


----------



## DaizyDeath (Feb 14, 2007)

how do u like magic dust it looks preety!


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 14, 2007)

damn girrrrl!


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_how do u like magic dust it looks preety!_

 
I LOVE IT! its my new favorite highlighter :]


----------



## Char1986 (Feb 15, 2007)

OOOHHH!  Which lipstick is the most-red one, and which lipglass is the darkest one? I like those!


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 15, 2007)

modern ms. and happing gal i believe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i put them on me today together, i dont like too much :[ :[ :[ oh well! maybe ill like them separate ha


----------



## mia88 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yay, thanks for putting these photos up! I can't wait till the collection comes out in NZ


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 18, 2007)

Barbielicious 
Great haul


----------

